# Story from the Manchester Evening Times



## chrismbee (Mar 9, 2011)

A passenger in a taxi,  heading for Salford station, leaned over to ask the driver a question and gently  tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention. The driver screamed, lost  control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the curb and stopped just  inches from a large plate glass window.  

For a few moments everything  was silent in the cab. Then, the shaking driver said, "Are you OK?  I'm so  sorry, but you scared the daylights out of me."

The badly shaken  passenger apologized to the driver and said, "I didn't realize that a mere tap  on the shoulder would startle someone so badly."

The driver  replied, "No, no, I'm the one who is sorry,  it's entirely my fault. Today is my  very first day driving a cab.  I've been driving a hearse for the past 25  years."


----------



## ThunderBolt (Mar 9, 2011)

You've just turned a ploppy day up a few notches with that. Nice one our kid!


----------



## MargB (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh Chris, that is brilliant!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 20, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> A passenger in a taxi,  heading for Salford station, leaned over to ask the driver a question and gently  tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention. The driver screamed, lost  control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the curb and stopped just  inches from a large plate glass window.
> 
> For a few moments everything  was silent in the cab. Then, the shaking driver said, "Are you OK?  I'm so  sorry, but you scared the daylights out of me."
> 
> ...



lol very good  Sheena


----------

